# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Goodneighbor colourbond fence on slope

## JBAG

Hey all, 
Am about to replace my boundary fence, which is on a very slight slope, and I like the look of that "goodneighbor wavelock" stuff which doesn't have the post and rails.
 Firstly, is it any good?
 Secondly, our boundary has a very slight fall from front to back and I'm wondering if there's any way to keep the top of the fence uniform. I hate the stepping down look where the panels at the top drop down every so often!
I would imagine it would be a lot of work coz everything would have to be cut to size at the bottom??!!??
Would post and rail be easier??
Basically i want the top of the fence to be all at the same level. Am I dreaming???

----------


## SabreOne

Not dreaming at all, we have the same gradual slope, and had a colourbond fence installed to the slope. Just find a decent contractor that will take time to do it. The neighbor has a stepped fence on his other side and wishes he had done the same.

----------


## JBAG

Sorry, I probably should have mentioned I want to do it myself.
 Did you see how your contractor did it??

----------


## shauck

I imagine the sheets would have to be slightly longer and fixed in a stepped method then cut to the slope? Wondering if that causes issues with longevity of colourbond.

----------


## SabreOne

> Sorry, I probably should have mentioned I want to do it myself.
>  Did you see how your contractor did it??

  No sorry, was at work while he did it.

----------


## JBAG

> No sorry, was at work while he did it.

  Is it stepped on the bottom instead of the top?? I think that might be the way to do it, but I reckon that would make the height of the fence different? On the high end of the block the fence would be shorter??

----------


## SabreOne

> Is it stepped on the bottom instead of the top?? I think that might be the way to do it, but I reckon that would make the height of the fence different? On the high end of the block the fence would be shorter??

  No, it's not stepped at the top or bottom, both top and bottom are trimmed so as to give a continuous slope. He put in all the posts, and stringlined to get the angle.

----------


## JBAG

Hmmm, sounds like a lot of work. Spoke to a few people about these fences and they all say that they're not very strong (also saw a youtube video of a couple of 12 year olds running through them), and that they rattle in the wind, so I'm gonna go for post and rail instead.
Bloke at the hardware said that to keep the top level I'll have to have longer posts on the lower end and obviously this means that at the high end the fence will be a bit shorter, which I can live with, and they can help me work out the difference in length for the posts and sheets.
Thanks for your help guys!!!   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

